# Guardian Mask Question...



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Does your horse have the eye conditions the mask was designed to protect? If not, why would you buy a $100+ fly mask? I've only ever known one horse (pony actually) that needed that mask and it seemed to fit her fine, so I suspect it will loosen up with time.


----------

